# LG IPS 237/277L eine Mogelpackung?



## T'PAU (6. August 2012)

LG kommt ja diese Tage (vielleicht jetzt aber auch nicht ) mit der neuen 7er-Serie seiner IPS-Monitore auf den Markt, namentlich das 23"-Modell *IPS237L* und in 27" *IPS277L*.

Diese werden von LG mit einem sehr schmalen Rand links/rechts/oben von nur *1,2 mm* beworben.
Dieses scheint schlicht und einfach nicht der Wahrheit zu entsprechen und ist schon eine dreiste Kundentäuschung!
Denn in Wirklichkeit hört das Display schon ca. *12 mm* vor dem Rand auf, also ist der sichtbare Rand mal eben fast *10 mal so groß*! 
Im ausgeschalteten Zustand sieht es tatsächlich so aus, als würde das Panel bis dicht an den Rand gehen, der äußere Bereich soll aber nur Fake-Plastik sein (kann man wenn man genau hinschaut im Video sehen).

Also entweder sind Nicht-Seriengeräte in den Handel gekommen (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen), oder LG will den Konsumenten plump und mit Vorsatz ver*rschen (nur warum sollten sie?).

Bin mal gespannt, ob die Monitore in der jetzigen Form noch auf den Markt kommen. Dass Monitore dieser Preisklasse nicht höhenverstellbar sind, ist schon fast nebensächlich! 

Hier mal ein Video dazu: >> Klick <<


----------



## ich111 (6. August 2012)

Das ist Betrug und da sollte eine saftige Strafe folgen


----------



## Painkiller (7. August 2012)

Das ist ja mal ein dickes Ding! oO Was wohl die Verbraucherzentrale dazu sagt?


----------



## shady1080 (7. August 2012)

Oo das wäre zu krass...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. August 2012)

Ja das ist leider schon paar Tage bekannt. Viele Shops haben den Monitor aus dem Sortiment entfernt (vermuten wahrscheinlich viele Rücksendungen). Aber auch LG hat den Monitor von ihrer Website entfernt. 

Das Ding ists ja, das selbst auf dem Karton das "Vorschaubild" bis zum Rand geht. Entweder wirklich ein Produktionsfehler, oder aber starke Kundenverarsche. 

Wollte den Monitor nämlich auch kaufen. War dann aber schon entsetzt (so nicht!). 


Mal abgesehen von diesem Problem, ist der Monitor allerdings sein Geld mehr als Wert. Er soll ein sehr gutes Bild haben und der Preis ist ebenfalls sehr niedrig.


----------



## BlackX (7. August 2012)

Wer schonmal so einen Monitor auseinander gebaut hat wird merken das 1,2 mm Rand niemals möglich sind, höchstens bei OLED.
Das gute ist halt das 27" IPS Pannel für nur 300€ andere gehen erst ab 500€ los. Wenn die Qualität stimmt ist mir der Rand egal.


----------



## shady1080 (7. August 2012)

Mag schon sein, dass der Monitor sonst gut ist aber sowas darf man einfach nicht unterstützen. Und obendrauf sieht das ja komplett hinrissig aus wenn das Bild mehr als 1cm vorm Rand aufhört


----------



## kutasinho (7. August 2012)

Wollte den auch kaufen, das mit dem Rand find ich aber garnet so schlimm. Aber sowas darf man einfach nicht unterstützen


----------



## turbosnake (7. August 2012)

BlackX schrieb:


> Das gute ist halt das 27" IPS Pannel für nur 300€ andere gehen erst ab 500€ los. Wenn die Qualität stimmt ist mir der Rand egal.


 Hat aber nur Full HD, so würde ich dafür nicht mehr als max 220€ ausgeben.
Da man für kanpp 300€ schon deutlich besseres bekommt:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html.


----------



## BlackX (7. August 2012)

Danke für den Link sehr interessant


----------



## shady1080 (8. August 2012)

Gibts denn jetzt irgendwo schon ein HandsOn oder mehr Quellen dazu? Ich finde da irgendwie gar nix...


----------



## turbosnake (8. August 2012)

Golem hat ein bisschen mehr:Angeblich dünner Displayrahmen: LG schummelt bei seinen neuen IPS-Monitoren - Golem.de


----------



## sahvg (9. August 2012)

schade


----------



## shady1080 (9. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Golem hat ein bisschen mehr:Angeblich dünner Displayrahmen: LG schummelt bei seinen neuen IPS-Monitoren - Golem.de



Tja damit ist ja wohl alles klar. Ich frag mich wer so einen blödsinn vermarkten wollte, die können doch nicht wirklich geglaubt haben, dass sie damit durchkommen ohne dass jemand etwas sagt????


----------



## kutasinho (9. August 2012)

Hat dieser Monitor eigentlich ein spiegelndes Display?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. August 2012)

kutasinho schrieb:


> Hat dieser Monitor eigentlich ein spiegelndes Display?


 
Nein.


----------



## kutasinho (9. August 2012)

Sieht nur so aus. Okay danke


----------



## T'PAU (9. August 2012)

Aber leider einen spiegelnden Sockel. Eigentlich mag ich diese Hochglanz-Grabbelfinger-Staub-Oberflächen nicht, der Rahmen ist ja zum Glück matt.

Normal sollte man solche Kundenver*rsche nicht unterstützen, aber ich werde mal weiter beobachten, ob die _inneren Werte_ signifikant besser sind als beim IPS235P (meinen aktuellen Favoriten).

Jedenfalls scheint ja jetzt immerhin klar zu sein, dass es sich bei den bisher in homöopatischen Mengen ausgelieferten 237 um _echte_ Seriengeräte handelt.


----------



## turbosnake (9. August 2012)

Schaut euch mal die Fotos an :éƒ½æ˜¯æ•ˆæžœå›¾æƒ¹çš„ç¥¸ï¼Œâ€œå‘çˆ¹â€çš„LG IPS237Læ˜¾ç¤ºå™¨ - è¶…èƒ½ç½‘.
Auf dieser Seite habe ich das gefunden 


> Incorporation of LG’s CINEMA SCREEN Design results in an impressively thin 1.2mm bezel, practically eliminating any visual distraction and allowing for greater viewing immersion. In addition to the incredibly narrow bezel, the overall depth of LG’s IPS7 moni-tors has been reduced to a mere 14.1mm. The streamlined metallic stand creates an aesthetically sharp profile and the cable management feature further enhances the visual appeal. What’s more, traditional plastic buttons have been replaced by capacitive touch controls for a sleeker look. CINEMA SCREEN Design delivers in style what LG’s advanced IPS technology provides in stunning picture quality. The clean lines and modern, minimal design add value to any space, while the lifelike colors and crisp tones add up to a visual experi-ence that is second to none.


Ich frage nich wer das falsch übersetzt hat bzw diese Produktfotos falsch gestalltet hat.
Ich gehe soweit und werfe LG verarsche am Kunden vor.


----------



## BlackX (9. August 2012)

Also ich hab mir jetzt so einen aus Korea Bestellt. Echt ein Geheimtipp.
Wiso baut LG nicht selber solche Monitore wen schon das Panel von LG kommt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. August 2012)

Wahnsinn...hab grad das Werbevideo angeschaut:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8owJ8jA_4Eo


einfach nur facepalm....


----------



## shady1080 (10. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal die Fotos an :éƒ½æ˜¯æ•ˆæžœå›¾æƒ¹çš„ç¥¸ï¼Œâ€œå‘çˆ¹â€çš„LG IPS237Læ˜¾ç¤ºå™¨ - è¶…èƒ½ç½‘.
> Auf dieser Seite habe ich das gefunden
> 
> Ich frage nich wer das falsch übersetzt hat bzw diese Produktfotos falsch gestalltet hat.
> Ich gehe soweit und werfe LG verarsche am Kunden vor.



Dieses erste photogeshoppte Bild ist so eine Riesenfrechheit! Dafür gibts einfach keine Entschuldigung!


----------



## hironakamura93 (12. August 2012)

Das ist nicht das erste Mal das LG so dreist berügt. Vor 1-2 Jahren hab ich schon mal was mitbekommen. Da haben die bei ihren LCD-Fernsehern bei der Länge der Bildschirmdiagonale den Rand mit gezählt und dann z.B. einen Fernseher als 46" verkauft, der aber eigentlich einen kleineren Bildschirm hatte.


----------



## Nyuki (13. August 2012)

absichtliche negative Werbung Kiddi Like ! zum Schluss heisst es _"Jeder LED hat doch einen Rand aber in der Preisklasse gibts keinen IPS, Kaufen Kaufen Behindi !" _abgesehen von den Koreanern was aber die Masse nicht weiß und interessiert.

Naja, ich will den auch testen und stoße nur auf negative Meinungen wegen "RAND" und so'n loner Kid youtube Video und alles andere ist uninteressant. Für mich ist wichtig, Farben ,Reaktionszeit real, Inputlag, Einstellungen. Für Leute die sich 3 davon hinstellen ?Pivot? "dürfen meckern" aber nicht die, die sich nur einen kaufen.

*Wenn Rand nicht wär würde dieses schlecht gemachte Video nur däumchen hoch haben, auch wenn er von den Farben dreck wär oder auch absolut Spiel untauglich wie auch immer wär... "Volk".*


----------



## Tamteram (22. August 2012)

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten von dem Ips237L (Tests etc.)? Finde leider nichts. 
Oder hat den schon jemand und kann über Farben und Spieltauglichkeit berichten? Wäre sehr nett, weil ich mir am Ende der Woche einen neuen Monitor kaufen möchte. Der Rand stört mich übrigens nicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. August 2012)

Hab ihn mir gekauft  

Selbst mit 1cm Rand immernoch dünner als viele andere Monitore  


Spieletauglich 100% (merke kein Unterschied zu meinem TN-Panel Monitor). 


Das einzige was mich stört, er ist nicht wirklich hell. Zumindenst ist mein Syncmaster PX2370 gefühlt doppelt so hell


----------

